# post a pic of your engine bays :)



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

as above guys really :thumb:
heres one of ours  not very shinny though









:thumb: :car:


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh I like these threads


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't own this car anymore but any excuse


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Bay of my 4 banger


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Here are a few, first up a lovely BMW 3.0 Straight Six Petrol from a 530i I detailed for a mates Dad



















Then a few I saw at a car show, these are awesome!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

My Fiesta Mk6:


















My girlfriends Mk7 Fiesta:


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

this one must be one of my fav cosworth yb's


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

How can mine compare to this ^^^^


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

that Cossies' engine bay has been ruined imo 
my fiesta..


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> that Cossies' engine bay has been ruined imo


must admit it was a bit bright, standard ones look the best but i took a fincy to it :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i like the OEM look too, ive seen a few with carbon fibre bits that look good without being in your face


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

old Jap 1995 car










2001 e39 520i


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

My glorious sounding V6! 

Alan W


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

alan as the vw badge got that protective tape on? like what they put on phone screens


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

LewisSpooner said:


> alan as the vw badge got that protective tape on? like what they put on phone screens


Yes, its never been removed although it is curling slightly at the edges. 

Alan W


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Yes, its never been removed although it is curling slightly at the edges.
> 
> Alan W


thougt so :thumb: looks well clean buddy


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Oops, sorry, wrong one...










:thumb:


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

:O how can a new fez get that dirty looks great now


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

LewisSpooner said:


> :O how can a new fez get that dirty looks great now


No idea mate? I'd done 22000 miles in it by that point, but still shocking... mostly dust really.


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

McClane said:


> No idea mate? I'd done 22000 miles in it by that point, but still shocking... mostly dust really.


not good buddy, atleast its nice and clean now


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Some very clean engine bays.

My old Fiesta RS Turbo



















My Old M3 (Before the cleaning began)


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

The dressing was still Drying at the time but still pretty clean!


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

my SRI XP


----------



## jim23496 (Apr 25, 2010)

not mine but i love this engine bay :argie:








belongs to this car









and my old Hyundai coupe's engine bay :thumb:


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

My 2.0TDi after 35.000


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Couple of my daily's bay...


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Not mine its my brother inlaws after I gave it a clean :thumb: not bad for a 12 year old astra


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

moonstone mo said:


> Couple of my daily's bay...


your on passionford arnet you buddy


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

LewisSpooner said:


> your on passionford arnet you buddy


I am Lewis:wave:


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

moonstone mo said:


> I am Lewis:wave:


:wave: i love your saph


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

LewisSpooner said:


> :wave: i love your saph


Cheers pal.:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Set to change quite a bit for next year.


----------



## ClubbyGar (Jul 3, 2011)

mine


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine....nothing speical, just a lot of fun


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

My last car, the A6 shed

Engine before;










And after:










Will dig out some of the old M3 too when i get a second!


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who is not keen on all the big slabs of plastic for engine bays now? where it hides everything 

I know I might be spoilt with my glorious Busso V6 but just seems a shame


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

it dependson what car for me


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Me too, but personally prefer to see all the various bits and pieces on the older bays

Will post up some of mine when i get home in the morning


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i have a habit of forgetting to take pics of my cars esp when i detail the engines etc.the first 2 are of my old pug 205
the others my old citroen cx

am in the process of doing the same to the bay on my mk1 golf at the moment sadly for got to take a pic of it when i got it but its slowly getting there


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

From SHOW to GO.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii71/AutoDetox/BMW 5 Series blue/115.jpg

Sorry it's a link.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

This is how mine currently stands.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

here is mine...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine...


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

My shiny s5, 4.2L V8


----------



## raysrt8 (Jan 16, 2010)

my m5, not cleaned for a while , due to weather


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Owned both of these and did the engine bay (fitting notpowdercoating) myself.
The GTO was incarnation number three and the honda cost £40 and a lot of graft.
The GTO









The Honda civic










Not to everyones taste i am sure but certainly a great talking point at shows and meets.
Ming the Blinger


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

These pics are rubbish (poor screen calibration from one PC to another is the reason they're too dark), but will take and post better ones on my resto thread when the car's finished - which is almost is, like 95% there now).


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very nice Mark and beautifully restored! 

Alan W


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Guess it would be rude not to...



















Chris.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

VIPER said:


> These pics are rubbish (poor screen calibration from one PC to another is the reason they're too dark), but will take and post better ones on my resto thread when the car's finished - which is almost is, like 95% there now).
> 
> 
> 
> > PORN


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

An old pic of mine before the stricker beam was refurbed


----------



## _stuz_ (Nov 15, 2010)

From this. . . 









To this 

















































Still plenty of work to do over the winter but not a bad looking engine bay


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Show nice looking bays heres mine :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Mine


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

My BMW 330d engine bay



Wifes Impreza STI bay



our winter runaround Clio 172


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Belonged to a friend of mine, polished by myself


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

My Beemer and my 1000 Post!!!!


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

just rememberd i had these my uncles, under resto


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

My two latest cars




























before supercharger










after supercharger fitment




























kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

2 off my old cars




























kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Kelly that Supercharger is awesome! What sort of power increase does that push if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

some people have all the money


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

last one from many years back










and this










kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Shep123 (Mar 29, 2011)

I know its not as nice as most off these but this is mine:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

McClane said:


> Kelly that Supercharger is awesome! What sort of power increase does that push if you don't mind me asking?


between 550bhp - 600bhp depending on fuel octane being used (all from company who design and make the kit)

enough to completely spin both rear wheels up at 90 in the wet :thumb:



LewisSpooner said:


> some people have all the money


If you was as old as me , No kids etc and work 24/7 like me then you can buy anything :lol:

still at work now and thats my break over back into workshop to finish off the car i was doing :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Howie (Feb 8, 2009)

Recent one of my Mazda 323F ZXi V6










Colour coded my original air filter cover


----------



## alanbmwm3 (Jun 21, 2009)

k20'd eg










JRSC ep3 civic


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

kdskeltec said:


> My two latest cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naturally very shiny Kelly, I was just about to comment on that there is someone else on here with a white Tuscan then noticed the M3 and knew it was you :wave:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

My Astra VXR engine.....


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a thought but if anyone wants any engine parts powder caoting then i have a contact at a local powder coaters - the ones who did the parts for my two engine bays in entry no 50 - who do good mates rates. 
If the parts are postable then I would happily get them coated and post them back.
I did this for several years on the GTO club site and never had any problems.
Just a thought.
Ming the Helpful


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

There are some bloody nice engines in this thread. Great thread! Quite a few modded no's by the looks of it too!

:thumb:


----------



## Scooby-RB (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine now,will have a new look after winter mods


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Some tasty engine bays here top work boys!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

DAN: said:


> My Astra VXR engine.....


Epic pic
Those pipes look way good.
Ming the impressed


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Seeing the pipes on Dan'sVXR reminded me of some bits I did for a mates GTO (Andre if you are rewading this hows Australia) in neon orange.
It looked like the engine was about to reach melt down









How cool is that
Ming the Envious (My VW has crap plastic covers and nowt to bling. Not so my next car!!)


----------



## ax_mad (Oct 18, 2009)

before (the day i got the car)









1 week later 









much better


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick pic of my old escort rs turbo, was bit unfinished in this pic


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My 2 motors

New Skool...


















And Old Skool...


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, and just found this pic of it from when i converted to cosworth management, but had put it back to above when i decided to sell the management


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Found one of my old Gtv :thumb:


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Little pic of mine...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

My old Evo.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

right thats the engine done .just got to put it back now.

thats 5lt jaguar v8 ,with supercharger


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

retroruss said:


>


:doublesho :argie: Any more pics of this one mate?


----------



## DanielJames (Jul 6, 2010)

This is what hides beneath the plastic of my 2003 320d


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

These ones is a little old.

















yes its dirty lol


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

My Corsa VXR Arctic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

